# Need Broccoli and Cauliflower ideas?



## thymetobake (May 4, 2010)

I don't know what to do with them anymore.  We like broccoli with cheese sauce, cooked in broth or stir fries.  Kadesma's broccoli puree sounds great for tomatoes!!  That one is going on my list.

We like steamed cauliflower with cheese sauce or tossed in a dressing.  We really like casseroles but they are full of cheese as well.  

Does anyone know of anything different to do with them?

Tonight I'm making Cream of Chicken and Mushroom Soup (scratch).  I have broccoli and cauliflower in the fridge.  As well as tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce.  I was thinking I would do a tomato and cucumber salad, with a baked dish of some sort on the side.  Kadesma's tomatoes might appear on the table though.

Any suggestions are welcome.  For ANY kind of broccoli or cauliflower dish.  Not just for tonight.

Thanks,
ttb


----------



## justplainbill (May 4, 2010)

Broccoli salad-  Steamed with a garlic, lemon juice and olive oil dressing.
Pickled cauliflower- pickled in a vinegar, hot pepper, allspice and garlic brine.


----------



## vyapti (May 4, 2010)

Cauliflower is amazing with cumin.  One easy thing to do is to stir some yogurt and cumin into steamed (or even raw) cauliflower flowerets.  You can also saute a teaspoon of cumin seeds in oil, maybe with onions & garlic or ginger with the cauliflower.  It's also great cooked with rice or as a base for pureed soup.

Broccoli my girls' favorite vegetable, so I use it alot.  It is great in enchiladas, lasagna, stir fries or just steamed.  I like adding blanched broccoli to cold pasta salad too.  It's also good just added to sauce for spaghetti.


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2010)

go asian and steam with ginger and garlic, then drizzle with sesame oil.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2010)

Thymetobake,
I'm fixing lunch now, but have several recipes, Cauliflower with puree of peas,Bake cauliflower puree this one can be made ahead and reheated Cauliflower with capers, broccoli, in orange shallot butter, sesame broccoli. If any of these appeal to you let me know.
kadesma


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (May 4, 2010)

mash cauliflower or broccoli! though i prefer the cauliflower, the broccoli prob works equally well....all you need to do it roast or steam the veg until soft, put in a food processor, then add milk/butter/cream, salt, and any other seasoning you would normally use in mashed potatoes....you could even use some of the flavor profiles others have mentioned above....i like mine with garlic....just start slow with the liquid, so you dont overshoot and wind up with soup (hey, thats another idea!)....the plus is that is a healthier variation on mashed potatoes, and if you have kids they might not even notice


----------



## Selkie (May 4, 2010)

I oven roast them with other vegetables - cut into eighths Yukon golds, diagonal cut celery, peeled carrots cut lengthwise, medallion cut yellow squash, cauliflower, broccoli, quartered zucchini and sliced onions.

I coat them liberally with olive oil and sprinkle generously with "No-Salt Seasoning."

I bake uncovered at 400 F for about 25-30 minutes or until everything is lightly browned and the potatoes are cooked all of the way through.


----------



## thymetobake (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody!

Kadesma, all of those sound great.  You don't have to type them all out.  Just a rough idea would be fine, if you don't mind.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2010)

This has been a big hit around here (even though it does have cheese in it).  Even the leftovers disappear.
 
 
Breezy Broccoli Blue Cheese Casserole

1 can of Campbell’s regular condensed “Cream of (fill in blank)” soup
  (fill in blank with Cream of Asparagus, Chicken, Celery, Mushroom – whatever)
½ a soup can of half & half
Approx. 4 oz., or ½ of an 8 oz. block of cream cheese, roughly cut into cubes 
Approx. ¾ lb. of your favorite blue cheese – any type
2-3 heads worth of broccoli florets (save stalks for another use)
1 sleeve crushed Ritz crackers (just gently roll them right in the sleeve before opening it)

Preheat oven to 350.  Bring a large enough pot of water for the broccoli to a boil, add broccoli, bring back to a boil for just 2 minutes & drain.
 
Combine soup, half & half, cream cheese, & blue cheese in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave until cheeses are melted.  In a casserole dish large enough to hold all ingredients (a 10” x 10” x 2” worked with 2 heads of broccoli florets for me), gently fold together blanched broccoli florets & sauce. Top with crushed Ritz crackers, and bake uncovered at 350 for approx. 30 minutes, or until casserole is heated through & cracker topping is lightly toasted.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2010)

You can also roast both broccoli & cauliflower in a 450-475 degree oven.  Just toss on a rimmed baking sheet with extra-virgin olive oil, salt & pepper to taste, fresh herbs &/or other seasonings to taste, etc., & roast until tender.


----------



## Ardith (May 4, 2010)

Try it Spanish style: Cook one head, separated, until just tender; Drain,saving 1/4 cup of cooking water. Heat 1/3 cup olive oil & add 4 chopped garlic cloves. Remove from heat and add 1 T smoked paprika, 1 T white wine vinegar & pinch of cayenne + reserved water. Pour over cauliflower & serve immediately. It's my husbands favorite dish.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2010)

thymetobake said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Kadesma, all of those sound great.  You don't have to type them all out.  Just a rough idea would be fine, if you don't mind.


I'll send you one or two. I just typed partial recipes for you and my grandson decided to help and I lost all I typed. Soooo as soon as I can I'll do so again.
kadesma


----------



## thymetobake (May 4, 2010)

Your grandson sounds like my cat!

Thank you again for all the great ideas.  Looks like my broccoli blues (and cauliflower) are heading to an end.


----------



## Constance (May 4, 2010)

I love raw broccoli and cauliflower both in salads. We also steam both together and eat them with just salt, pepper and some of that no calorie spray-on butter substitute. Butter flavor popcorn salt is also good.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2010)

Thymetobake.
here is the broccoli in oj.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/tnt-broccoli-in-orange-butter-63516.html
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2010)

thymetobake,
Here is the Cauliflower and pea puree. I serve it on a large platter surrounded by roasted grape tomatoes.
Cook2-10 oz frozen packs of tiny peas,with 2 small carrots cut  the long way and  2 green onions trimmed, 1 tab. sugar, 1/2 tea. dry thyme, salt and pepper in small amount of water til tender. Discard carrots and onions.Puree peas and pan juices,6-7 Tab. butter and1/2 c. light cream check your seasonings and keep warm in double boiler  Steam wholelarge cauliflower til just tender. place on the heated serving platter, surround with roasted  grape tomatpes pour over the pea puree.
enjoy
kades


----------



## merstar (May 4, 2010)

This is a great way to use cauliflower - it's fantastic! *(Note:  I puree half the soup and leave the other half chunky. Also, I don't roast the cauliflower). 
CURRIED CAULIFLOWER SOUP WITH CORIANDER CHUTNEY 
Living in the Kitchen with Puppies: Curried Cauliflower Soup with Coriander Chutney

Lots of Indian dishes use cauliflower, such as Aloo Gobi, etc.


----------



## thymetobake (May 4, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone!  So many great ideas.  I certainly asked at the right place.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 5, 2010)

I like to mash cauliflower with potatoes, And I love both those veggies roasted, it brings out the natural sweetness in them...


----------



## GrillingFool (May 5, 2010)

Tried this the other night, was quite good.

Roast a head of garlic.
Mix the roasted garlic with a few tablespoons of soy sauce
mixed with 2 tablespoons of sesame oil.
Boil broccoli florets in salted water for 3 minutes, then drain.
Mix the florets with the sauce and serve immediately.


----------

